# Alternanthera reineckii roseafolia Issues



## DGalt (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm not sure what I should be expecting of this plant, but I've got a general idea of what it should look like, and well...it just doesn't.

So the plant arrived in emersed form. Understanding that, I expected it to wilt before it grew. That's fine. And it did start doing that, but only to a very small extent. The new growth doesn't look like it should either, and I"m just not sure why.

All of the other plants in my tank are doing just fine. Both the crypt and the dwarf clover have converted to their submerged forms and are doing great.

I just don't know what to do with this plant. Should I trim off the majority of it's leaves and hope they grow back properly? Should I trim the stems in half...or something? Or should it take longer than I originally thought (planted about a month ago) and I should just be patient?

As for tanks conditions / routine:
15 gallons
40watt CFL (giving between 2-2.5wpg, depending on how efficient the bulbs actually are)
Nitrates: 5-10ppm
Dosing with Flourish 2x a week, Excel daily, and 1/4 tsp KCl 1x a week

Should I try upping the lighting? Or would this just cause more problems since I"m only using Excel (I don't have the space / time for DIY CO2 right now)

Here are some pictures


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The flourish contains micro nutrients, you also need to add macro nutrients such as:Nitrates,phosphates,potassium. These nutrients are are very important growth nutrients. Adding extra iron is good idea, since red plants need it more then green plants.

To trim the plants, just cut the tops off about 6" down & just replant them. You can toss the bottoms or leave them to grow more side stems, which you can also cutoff & replant. 

Red plants require higher light to do their best. The wattage you have is OK. But you also have to remember the light breaks down in smaller tanks, so you have less then you would in a larger tank.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

See http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...g/53870-10-gallon-lighting-upgrade-now-i.html, posts #8 and #10, for a possible problem.


----------

